# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Методичні поради >  Контрольні, реферати, курсові, дипломні роботи (на допомогу студенткам)

## Elen2

Даже уже и не помню для какого предмета мне написали эту рекламу:

 Реклама . (автор Пожильцова С.А.)

Із рідного слова батька й матусі,
Полинула мова, котрої я вчуся.

В садочку і в школі, в житті, в інституті,
Навчаються мови з давен незабутьніх

Витончу з віку мову чудову.
Співатиму дітям пісень колискових.

Не можно ломати рідну мову борвисту,
Бо кожнеє слово,то частина намиста.

Бо слово до слова здавен незабутніх,
Збирали ,як спадок,поколінням майбутнім.

----------


## Elen2

*Эмоциональность.*
Свойства человека, характеризующие содержание, качество и динамику его эмоций и чувств. Содержательные аспекты эмоциональности отражают явления и ситуации, имеющие особую значимость для субъекта. Они неразрывно связаны со стержневыми особенностями личности, ее нравственным потенциалом: направленностью мотивационной сферы, мировоззрением, ценностными ориентациями и пр.

*Эпи́тет* (от др.-греч. ἐπίθετον — «приложенное») — термин теории литературы: определение при слове, влияющее на его выразительность. Выражается преимущественно именем прилагательным, но также наречием («горячо любить»), именем существительным («веселья шум»), числительным («первый друг»), глаголом («желание забыться»).

*Эпитет* — слово или целое выражение, которое, благодаря своей структуре и особой функции в тексте, приобретает некоторое новое значение или смысловой оттенок.

Не имея в теории литературы определённого положения, название «эпитет» прилагается приблизительно к тем явлениям, которые в синтаксисе называются определением, в этимологии — прилагательным; но совпадение это только частичное.

Яркое проявление чувства, настроения, переживания; выразительность

*Метафора* (от др.-греч. μεταφορά — «перенос», «переносное значение») — фигура речи (троп), использующая название объекта одного класса для описания объекта другого класса. Термин принадлежит Аристотелю и связан с его пониманием искусства как подражания жизни. Метафора Аристотеля в сущности почти неотличима от гиперболы-преувеличения, от синекдохи-иносказания и от простого сравнения или олицетворения и уподобления. Во всех случаях присутствует перенесение смысла с одного на другое. Развёрнутая метафора породила множество жанров.
Косвенное сообщение в виде истории или образного выражения, использующего сравнение.
Оборот речи, состоящий в употреблении слов и выражений в переносном смысле на основе какой-то аналогии, сходства, сравнения. Метафора основана на подобии или сходстве; она выражает аналоговые отношения: Х относится к У, как А относится к В. Для того, чтобы понять смысл метафоры, человек должен активизировать своё правое полушарие, а это значит, что бессознательное уловит нужный смысл.

В метафоре можно выделить 4 «элемента»:
категория или контекст,
объект внутри конкретной категории,
процесс, каким этот объект осуществляет функцию, и
приложения этого процесса к реальным ситуациям, или пересечения с ними.

*Риторика*
Своё начало европейская риторика получает в Древней Греции, в школах софистов, главной задачей которых было чисто практическое обучение красноречию; поэтому их риторика заключала много правил, относящихся собственно к стилистике и грамматике.

Крупнейшие теоретики: Аристотель, Цицерон, Квинтилиан.

Он сформулировал не лишённое интереса определение красноречия: «красноречие есть работница убеждения (др.-греч. πειθοῦς δημιουργός)». Он первый делает попытку установить чёткое деление ораторской речи на части: вступление (προοίμιον), предложение (κατάστασις), изложение (διήγησις), доказательство или борьба (ἀγῶν), падение (παρέκβασις) и заключение. Он же высказал положение, что главная цель оратора — не раскрытие истины, но чёткость и убедительность при помощи вероятного (εἰκός), для чего чрезвычайно полезны всякие софизмы.

*Поэтика* — раздел теории литературы (см.), трактующий на основе определенных научно-методологических предпосылок вопросы специфической структуры литературного произведения, поэтической формы, техники (средств, приемов) поэтического искусства. Термин «Поэтика» переносится иногда на самый объект изучения, напр. «пушкинской поэтики», «поэтики Шекспира» и т. п. В своем историческом развитии Поэтика как наука прошла длинный путь, меняя в значительной мере очертания граней своего предмета и характер своих задач, то суживаясь до пределов свода поэтических правил, то расширяясь до границ, почти совпадающих с границами истории литературы или эстетики. Однако общей чертой поэтик всех направлений остается все же то, что все они подходят к художественной литературе под углом зрения её специфики, стремясь дать теорию поэтического искусства то в порядке установления научно обоснованных эстетических норм, то как догматической декларации творческих принципов, то в виде эмпирического анализа поэтической структуры, то наконец построения истории развития литературных форм.


*Грамма́тика* —
раздел лингвистики, занимающийся изучением и описанием строения слов (словообразования) и словоизменения (морфология), видов словосочетаний и типов предложений (синтаксис), см. Грамматика (наука).
Совокупность правил изменения слов и их сочетания в предложения также называется грамматикой; она противопоставляется словарю, см. Грамматика (как система).
Это множество правил (как и словарь) может быть представлено в виде текста (описательного или учебного) — «Грамматика языка X», см. Грамматика (как описание языка).
В математической логике — примерно то же, что исчисление, формальная система. Термин «грамматика» в этом смысле является сокращённым вариантом термина Формальная грамматика.

Говоря о грамматике как науке, выделяют:
историческую грамматику — науку, изучающую строй слова, словосочетания и предложения в развитии через сравнение различных этапов истории языка;
описательную грамматику — науку, изучающую строй слова, словосочетания и предложения в синхронном плане.

Термин «грамматика» иногда может употребляться как эквивалентный термину «морфология» (ср. грамматическая категория).

В бытовой речи грамматикой называют общее правописание («подправить грамматику»).
Монофо́н — краткий рассказ, все слова которого (кроме местоимений) начинаются на один звук.

*Упражнения с монофонами* (чтение и написание) способствуют активизации дикции и произношения, расширяют словарный запас, формируют стиль говорящего, расширяют горизонты ораторского мастерства и способствуют становлению речи.

Монофоны рекомендуется читать выразительно вслух. Максимальную пользу принесёт составление собственного монофона на каждую букву алфавита.

*Коммуникативная функция речи* - использование речи для сообщения другим какой - либо информации или побуждения их к действиям - . При передаче сообщения происходит указание на какой - либо предмет, что обозначается как указательная, или индикативная, функция речи, а также высказывание собственных суждений по тому или иному вопросу, что обозначается как предикативная функция, или функция высказывания. Иногда выделяют еще эмоционально - выразительную функцию речи, от которой зависит побудительная сила речи.
Коммуникативная (референтивная) функция

Соответствует контексту, который понимается как предмет сообщения, иначе называемый референтом. Это функция передачи какого-либо сообщения, ориентации на контекст сообщения. В процессе коммуникации она самая важная, так как передает информацию о предмете. В тексте эту функцию подчеркивают такие, например, фразы: «как сказано выше», «внимание, микрофон включен» и различные ремарки в пьесах.
Коммуникативная функция

Язык как средство общения между людьми. Это основная функция языка.

*Экспрессивная функция* (в языкознании), одна из функций языкового знака (см. Знак языковой), заключающаяся в способности выражать эмоциональное состояние говорящего, его субъективное отношение к обозначаемым предметам и явлениям действительности. Экспрессия может быть выражена разными элементами языка: междометиями («ах!», «ох!» и др., производными от них словами, например «ахать», «охать», «аханье», «оханье»), некоторыми грамматическими формами (уменьшительно-ласкательными суффиксами -еньк, -ик и др., например «свеженький огурчик»; глаголами в повелительном и сослагательном наклонениях, например «уходи!», «уходил бы!»; усилит, частицами, например «да уходи же!» и др.), особыми экспрессивными словами «высокого» и «низкого» стилей (например, «очи», «вкушать» наряду с нейтральными «глаза», «есть») и, наконец, интонацией. Изучением Экспрессивная функция языка занимается стилистика.	
Экспрессивная (эмотивная) функция

Соответствует отправителю, т.е. отражает отношение говорящего к высказываемому, прямое выражение чувств отправителя. При использовании экспрессивной функции важно не само сообщение, а отношение к нему.

Эмотивный слой языка представлен междометиями, которые представляют собой эквиваленты предложений («ай», «ох», «увы»). Важнейшие средства передачи эмоций - интонация и жесты.


*Номинативная функция или назывная функция языка.* 

Называние составляет неотъемлемую часть познания. Человек, обобщая массу конкретных явлений, отвлекаясь от их случайных признаков и выделяя существенные, испытывает потребность закрепить полученные знания в слове. Так появляется название. Если бы не оно, понятие так и осталось бы бесплотной, умозрительной абстракцией. 

Номинативная функция языка служит не просто для ориентации человека в пространстве и времени, она идет рука об руку с функцией познавательной, она участвует в процессе познания мира.


*Познавательно-оценочная* (гносеологическая) функция правосознания - функция, которая связана с изучением и познанием права, его связи и взаимозависимости с другими общественными явлениями, анализом его основных принципов и институтов, а также с оценкой собственного поведения личности, поступков других людей с точки зрения их правомерности, качества деятельности правотворческих, правоохранительных органов, оценкой всех других социальных институтов с точки зрения их взаимоотношения с правом.


Праздничная разновидность языковой способности человека: эстетическая функция речи


По Якобсону, поэтическая (или эстетическая) функция речи связана с вниманием к "сообщению ради самого сообщения" (ср. самовитое слово Велимира Хлебникова). Ее механизмы во многом правополушарной природы. Эстетическое отношение к языку проявляется в том, что говорящие начинают замечать сам текст, его звуковую и словесную фактуру. Отдельное слово, оборот, фраза начинает нравиться или не нравиться, восхищать своей ладностью, точностью, глубокой осмысленностью, красотой. Эстетическое отношение к языку, таким образом, означает, что речь (именно сама речь, а не то, о чем сообщается) может восприниматься как прекрасное или безобразное, т.е. как эстетический объект.

*Эстетическая функция* языка заметнее всего в художественных текстах, однако область ее проявлений шире. Эстетическое отношение к языку возможно в разговорной речи, дружеских письмах, в публицистической, ораторской, научно-популярной речи - в той мере, в какой для говорящих речь перестает быть только формой, только оболочкой содержания, но получает самостоятельную эстетическую ценность.
Поэтическая (эстетическая) функция

Соответствует сообщению, т.е. основную роль играет направленность на сообщение как таковое вне его содержания. Главное - это форма сообщения. Внимание направляется на сообщение ради него самого. Как видно из названия, эта функция используется прежде всего в поэзии, где большую роль играют стопы, рифмы, аллитерация и т.д., играющие важную роль в его восприятии, а информация часто второстепенна, причем зачастую содержание стихотворения нам непонятно, но нравится по форме.

Подобные стихи писали К. Бальмонт, В. Хлебников, О. Мандельштам, Б. Пастернак и многие другие поэты.

*Эстетическая функция* часто используется и в художественной прозе, а также в разговорной речи. Речь в таких случаях воспринимается как эстетический объект. Слова принимаются как что-то или прекрасное или безобразное.

*Культуроносная функция* языка как средство сохранения и передачи материальных и духовных ценностей человечества четко выражена в условиях любого незнакомого языка. Иностранный язык в современных условиях интенсивных международных контактов превращается в важное средство обобщенного познания действительности и межкультурной коммуникации.


*Творческое мышление*

Понятие "творческое мышление" охватывает мыслительные процессы, приводящие к получению решений, созданию необычных и оригинальных идей, обобщений, теорий, а также художественных форм.


*Идентификация* (лат. identifico — отождествлять):
В философии — установление тождественности неизвестного объекта известному на основании совпадения признаков, опознание 
кроме того, Личная идентификация — ответ на вопрос об отношении личности к самой себе.
Идентификация в информационной безопасности — Присвоение субъектам и объектам доступа идентификатора и (или) сравнение предъявляемого идентификатора с перечнем присвоенных идентификаторов. [1] Например, одна из типичных систем идентификации — штрихкод.
Идентификация в психологии — вид психологической защиты.
Идентификация в химии — установление тождества неизвестного соединения с другим известным.
Идентификация (фильм)



*Мыслеформирующая функция*

Язык используется как средство мышления в форме слов.

*Когнитивная* (гносеологическая) функция

Язык как средство познания мира, накопления и передачи знаний другим людям и последующим поколениям (в виде устных преданий, письменных источников, аудиозаписей).


*Апеллятивная* (директивная) функция

Соответствует получателю сообщения, на которого ориентируется говорящий, пытаясь тем или иным образом воздействовать на адресата, вызвать его реакцию. Грамматически это часто выражается повелительным наклонением глаголов (Говори!), а также звательным падежом в архаичных текстах (человече, сыне), например в молитве на церковнославянском: «Отче наш, иже еси на небеси …Хлеб наш насущный даждь нам днесь.»


*Фатическая функция* (контактоустанавливающая)

Соответствует контакту, т.е. цель сообщения при этой функции - установить, продолжить или прервать коммуникацию, проверить, работает ли канал связи. «- Алло, вы слышите меня? -»

В языке для этих целей имеется большое количество фраз-клише, которые используются при поздравлениях, в начале и конце письма, причем они, как правило, не несут буквальной информации.

«Дорогой сэр! Я считаю, что вы подлец и негодяй, и отныне порываю с вами полностью и окончательно.
С уважением, Ваш мистер Пампкин.»

Часто, когда мы не знаем, о чём говорить с человеком, но молчать просто неприлично, мы говорим о погоде, о каких-либо событиях, хотя нас они могут и не интересовать.

Мимо нас к реке идет односельчанин с удочкой. Мы обязательно скажем ему, хотя это очевидно: «Что, на рыбалку?»

Все эти фразы легко предсказуемы, но их стандартность и легкость использования позволяют установить контакт и преодолеть разобщенность.
контактная (фатична) функция — установления, сохранения или закрепления, поддерживаемых связей и отношений, индивидуальных или социально массовых. Понятие "контактная функция" одинаково касается всех тематических групп единиц речевого этикета, потому что даже прощаясь, мы устанавливаем возможность последующего контакта.

*Функция влияния* (императивная, волюнтативна) - предусматривает реакцию спивбесидника — вербальную, жестову, дияльнисну.

----------


## Elen2

Девочки, столкнулась на прошлой сессии с проблемой рецензия на статью:
Рецензия должна включать в себя следующую информацию:

1. Полное название статьи, должность автора статьи, Ф.И.О. автора.Пример:
РЕЦЕНЗИЯ
на статью "Функции контроля в обучении иностранному языку (ИЯ) студентов технических специальностей" кандидата педагогических наук, доцента кафедры иностранных языков ТГТУ Рябцевой Елены Викторовны



2. Краткое описание проблемы, которой посвящена статья.Пример:

Статья Е. В. Рябцевой посвящена определению основных функций и важности их соблюдения при организации контроля знаний, умений и навыков по ИЯ студентов технических специальностей в вузе



3. Степень актуальности предоставляемой статьи.Пример:

Актуальность данной статьи не вызывает сомнения, поскольку проверка и оценка знаний, умений и навыков владения ИЯ студентами технических специальностей (ТС) в вузе является очень важной и необходимой составной частью учебного процесса, а овладение методикой проверки знаний является одной из важных и трудных задач, стоящих перед преподавателем.



4. Наиболее важные аспекты, раскрытые автором в статье.Пример:

Автором проведена серьезная работа по определению функций обратной связи или контроля при обучении иностранному языку (ИЯ) студентов технических специальностей. Немаловажным является и то, что Е. В. Рябцева пишет о необходимости изменения роли преподавателя в процессе обучения ИЯ студентов ТС, так как сегодня преподаватель в вузе перестает являться основным источником информации, он должен скорее направлять обучение, а не управлять им.



5. Рекомендацию к публикации.Пример:

Научная статья Е. В. Рябцевой "Функции контроля в обучении иностранному языку (ИЯ) студентов технических специальностей" соответствует всем требованиям, предъявляемым к работам такого рода. Данная статья может быть рекомендована к публикации.



6. Ученое звание, ученая степень, должность, место работы, Ф.И.О. рецензента, печать, подпись.


Искренне надеемся, что представленная на этой странице информация окажется полезной авторам. Приглашаем заинтересованных авторов для публикации научных материалов в рецензируемых журналах нашего Издательства:

"Филологические науки. Вопросы теории и практики"

"Исторические, философские, политические и юридические науки, культурология и искусствоведение. Вопросы теории и практики"

Фразы, рекомендуемые для написания рецензии на научную статью:
Автор в своей работе дает подробный анализ... 
Автор грамотно анализирует... 
Автор данной статьи акцентирует внимание... 
Автор демонстрирует высокий уровень знаний в области... 
Автор на конкретных примерах доказывает... 
Автор на основе большого фактического материала рассматривает... 
Автор обращает внимание на то, что... 
Автор справедливо отмечает... 
Автор успешно аргументирует свою собственную точку зрения... 
Автором предложены оригинальные идеи... 
Актуальность настоящего исследования заключается в... 
В качестве основных моментов используемой автором методологии... 
В статье автор рассматривает... 
В статье анализируются основные подходы... 
В статье выявлены и раскрыты основные проблемы... 
Важным в статье является рассмотрение... 
Все содержание статьи логически взаимосвязано и подтверждено цитатами из авторитетных источников. 
Данная статья демонстрирует... 
Достаточно подробно автором изучены (представлены, изложены, описаны)... 
Именно поэтому в данной работе значительное внимание уделяется... 
Источники, цитируемые в настоящей статье, отражают современную точку зрения на исследуемую проблему. 
К положительным сторонам работы можно отнести... 
Как положительный факт можно отметить то, что... 
Материал статьи основан на детальном анализе... 
Особо следует подчеркнуть, что... 
Особое внимание в исследовании ... уделено... 
Особый интерес представляет вывод о... 
Отдельного внимания заслуживает... 
Практическая значимость данной статьи заключается в... 
Предлагаемый подход к изучению проблемы... 
Рассмотренная в статье оригинальная концепция... 
Рецензируемая работа представляет собой серьезную и интересную научную статью на довольно редкую тему... 
Рецензируемую работу отличают новизна и доказательность ряда идей. 
Следует отметить, что в данной научной статье раскрывается ряд интересных аспектов... 
Статья выполнена на высоком научном уровне, содержит ряд выводов, представляющих практический интерес. 
Статья содержит определенную концепцию... 
Теоретическая значимость данной статьи заключается в...

----------


## cozyG

По собственному опыту знаю, что такое практика да еще и  на заочке. предлагаю Характеристику на студента - практиканта 
Характеристика
Роботи студентки – практикантки IV курсу
інституту психолого – педагогічної освіти та мистецтв 
Бердянського державного педагогічного університету
Бомберової Вероніки Ігорівни

Термін практики:  з __________ по _________
          Бомберова Вероніка Ігорівна проходила практику в навчально-виховному комплексі «Гармонія». Проводила уроки з предмета «Музичне мистецтво» в 1 - 8 класах.  За час проходження практики студентка повністю виконала індивідуальний план, приймалабрала активну участь у загальношкільних заходах. Показала високий рівень знань з предмету та високий рівень методичної підготовки. Бомберова В.І. досконало володіє методикою проведення уроків музичного мистецтва, знає програму, самостійно може планувати навчальний матеріал, впевнено володіє комп’ютером. На уроках використовувала технічні засоби навчання. 
Вероніка Ігорівна вміло організовувала колектив учнів як на уроках, так і в позакласній діяльності, поводилась впевнено, добре знала зміст уроків, створювала умови для формування свідомої дисципліни учнів, намагалась донести матеріал до всіх учнів, заохочуючи їх до навчального процесу,  активізувала їх розумову діяльність, викликала інтерес до пізнавальної діялбності, чим забезпечувала міцні знання, вміння й навички дітей. Студентка продемонструвала вміння здійснювати зв'язок навчального матеріалу з життям, вирішувати виховні задачі, позитивно  впливати на почуття, волю та свідомість дітей. Під час уроків створювала умови для всебічного розвитку учнів, використовуючи проблемні завдання, запитання.  Обґрунтовано підходила до підбору змісту теоретичного матеріалу і практичної діяльності з урахуванням матеріально – технічної бази кабінету музики.
Під час практики показала високий рівень спеціальних навичок вокально – хорової роботи, співу. Підготувала ученицю 3-А класу до участі в районному конкурсі вокалістів «Веселкове сузір’я», де дівчинка посіла 1 місце і була рекомендована для участі у міському конкурсі.
Бомберова В.І. показала себе як здібний учитель музики, який відповідально ставиться до викладацької роботи. Активна, ініціативна,  творча особистість.
Рекомендована оцінка за практику – 5 (відмінно).
Характеристика розглянута на засіданні шкільного методоб’єднання вчителів.
Директор НВК «Гармонія»						
Заступник директора з НВР						
Вчитель музики


Характеристика
Роботи студентки – практикантки IV курсу
інституту психолого – педагогічної освіти та мистецтв 
Бердянського державного педагогічного університету
Бомберової Вероніки Ігорівни

Термін практики:  з ________ по _________

          Бомберова Вероніка Ігорівна проходила практику в навчально-виховному комплексі «Гармонія». Проводила уроки з предмета «Художня культура» в 9 - 11 класах.  За час проходження практики студентка повністю виконала індивідуальний план. Має належний рівень професійної компетентності, ініціативної творчості. Досконало володіє інноваційними освітніми технологіями, активно використовує їх у своїй діяльності. Планує, проводить навчально – виховну роботу з дітьми. На уроках забезпечує  умови для засвоєння ними відповідної навчальної програми з урахуванням індивідуальних особливостей учнів.
	Бомберова В.І. -  творча, натхненна особистість, яка працює над своїм фаховим удосконаленням, забезпечує якість навчальної роботи з дітьми. Ефективно застосовує професійні знання в практичній педагогічній діяльності.
	За час практики  зарекомендувала себе як досвідчений, дисциплінований, грамотний, відповідальний педагог. Добре володіє ситуацією в колективі, враховує в роботі індивідуальні особливості учнів.
	Вероніка Ігорівна - врівноважена і доброзичлива людина, відзначається загальною культурою, високими моральними якостями.
Рекомендована оцінка за практику – 5 (відмінно).
Характеристика розглянута на засіданні шкільного методоб’єднання вчителів.




Директор НВК «Гармонія»						

Заступник директора з НВР					

Вчитель музики

----------


## Іванка

КОНТРОЛЬНА РОБОТА з навчальної дисципліни «Спецметодика з дошкільного виховання» https://yadi.sk/d/oVPI5V4dxquUr

----------

diak (30.10.2016), lolu66 (22.09.2017)

----------


## Іванка

КОНТРОЛЬНА РОБОТА з навчальної дисципліни «Корекційна психопедагогіка» https://yadi.sk/d/va9PwiNxxqv7L

----------

lolu66 (22.09.2017)

----------


## Іванка

Логопедія https://yadi.sk/d/mO0v6e4Axqvsp

----------


## Іванка

Презентація з  логопедії https://yadi.sk/d/fRRBfgyNxqwQa

----------


## Іванка

КОНТРОЛЬНА РОБОТА з навчальної дисципліни « Психопатологія» https://yadi.sk/d/7xJSmNrvxqxDc

----------


## Іванка

«Спецметодика роботи з дітьми-сиротами» https://yadi.sk/d/MaufVUwDxqxZk

----------


## Іванка

СПЕЦІАЛЬНА ПСИХОЛОГІЯ https://yadi.sk/d/R0WHqw9Wxqy2a

----------


## Іванка

Історія психопедагогіки https://yadi.sk/d/sLaFBlpLxqyQU

----------


## Іванка

«НЕВРОЛОГІЧНІ ОСНОВИ ЛОГОПЕДІЇ» https://yadi.sk/d/4HzCTxfKxqyfT

----------


## Іванка

«ГІГІЄНА ДІТЕЙ ТА ПІДЛІТКІВ В СИСТЕМІ КОРЕКЦІЙНОЇ ОСВІТИ» https://yadi.sk/d/URDbi53Xxqz3i

----------


## Іванка

«ОСНОВИ МЕДИЧНИХ ЗНАНЬ» https://yadi.sk/d/tA1CWK4WxqzNb

----------

